# First snake gun



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there a vaccine for this addiction?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Is there a vaccine for this addiction?


Yes sir. It is limited funds. Haha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Walton County said:


> Yes sir. It is limited funds. Haha


Lol. Yup. All I can do is trade


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What caliber? And do they make rat/snake shot for it? I dumped the mag on my .380 at a moccasin trying to climb my trolling motor, and I haven't hit it yet! Sold the gun and bought rat shot for my .22.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

high dollar handgun right there , we carry his and hers long barreled Judges loaded with three 410's and 2 Corbon big game 45 colts . my wife is hell on snakes


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> What caliber? And do they make rat/snake shot for it? I dumped the mag on my .380 at a moccasin trying to climb my trolling motor, and I haven't hit it yet! Sold the gun and bought rat shot for my .22.


Does your trolling motor still work?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell, I couldn't even hit it.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bodupp said:


> Hell, I couldn't even hit it.


 Just let it come on over in the boat and wack it with the edge of the dip net LOL !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Me thinks some of y'all are misunderstanding the "snake" part of snake gun.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Not too many gun folks here…


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

King Cobra, Anaconda, Python and etc... $BIG$


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The new ones aren’t too bad. You can pick up a King Cobra for $800 or $900.
It’s a .357. Yes snake shot is available.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait till ya find a vintage Python that makes your britches a little tighter!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Im not sure this is the right forum for that kind of talk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just use a damn stick!!!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> King Cobra, Anaconda, Python and etc... $BIG$


a old python today will set you back about $ 3,500


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> a old python today will set you back about $ 3,500


You shopping in the wrong place.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Try n , I would sure baby that snake gun and clean it after every outing . I passed on one of these 28's because of the weight and ammo availability but it was a hand cannon


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Step yo snake gun game up, G.


----------

